# grip reduction for the glock



## punisher73 (Jan 30, 2007)

I have seen this process advertised by various companies before.  Has anyone had this done to their glock or personally know someone who has, and if so how did you like it?


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 30, 2007)

Haven't needed to do it to mine. Not so sure about all the pro's/con's involved.

Here is a link with some pics: http://www.arizonaresponsesystems.com/smith/glock/galleryglock/pagegalleryglock.htm


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 30, 2007)

I know a couple of guys who've had theirs modified to make the grip angle more like a 1911.  I didn't find it particularly comfortable because they just ended up with something kinda between them.  The width and length were nicely cut down a bit though.  I've never heard them complain about it.  The companies name that did theirs was something beginning with a R.  Maybe Robar.

Jeff


----------



## Grenadier (Jan 30, 2007)

Yup, Robar.  Some people even give this process a generic term of "Robarized."  

It's really only for people who either want to change the grip angle, or have smaller than average hands, since folks who have average or larger hands, can comfortably grip the 17/19/22/23/24/26/27/31/32/33.  

People who are on the smaller end of average sized hands might benefit a bit from the shaving down of the wider grip Glocks (20/21/29/30).  

I don't like the reduction process, though, since taking away grip material is a one way street.  Done correctly, though, there's no risk of losing structural integrity.  

Besides, my hands fit all Glocks perfectly.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 30, 2007)

One thing it will do though is void the warranty.


----------



## arnisandyz (Jan 31, 2007)

Glock is a good gun but if it doesn't fit you there are other modern polymer options out there today that will probably yield better results than a hacked up glock. Springfield XD and the Smith M&P grip angles are both are closer to a 1911 and can hold thier own against a Glock.

Glocks aren't real pretty to begin with, one with the grip modification hurts my eyes!


----------



## Grenadier (Jan 31, 2007)

Another polymer frame pistol that has an adjustable grip is the Sig Pro.  



arnisandyz said:


> Glocks aren't real pretty to begin with, one with the grip modification hurts my eyes!


 
Heh.  Reminds me of the same merchant who kept trying to sell a Glock 30 that had a soldering iron put to its grip, for the amount of 900 dollars.  He asserted that this was a custom grip enhancement job, and that it took a long time to create this new high tech surface...

I picked it up, and could actually feel some really sharp edges digging into my palm, at which point, the merchant started bellowing "Don't touch unless you're going to buy!"  

This was two years ago.  He's still trying to sell that same Glock to this date, although he has shaved (no pun intended) 100 bucks off his silly price.


----------



## arnisandyz (Feb 1, 2007)

Check out this alloy frame for the G.

http://www.ccfraceframes.com/faq.php


----------



## Grenadier (Feb 1, 2007)

Interesting idea for people who hate polymer or want significantly thinner grips.  Nice of them to offer several types of metals.  

I'd have to agree with the site, that unless someone were proficient in detail stripping their weapon (not simple field stripping), that the transfer of parts should be done by a skilled individual.


----------

